# New to here



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey everyone! I am from Il. and am trying to step up my deco this year by making some animated props. I have a chair that I built that is supposed to be an electric chair but, I cannot figure how to animate the dummy. If anyone has suggestion it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Hallow! If you do a search of the electric chair threads here, I think you'll find something that will help you.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings Hallow and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome, you will find what you need here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Hallow!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello! Glad you're joining us!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!
Searching the forum should turn up several shocking scenarios!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Hallow. Try a loose board under the dummies rump, moved by a rotating motor and and off-set cam, like this >>>http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/cam.html


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Hallow. What kind of movement are you looking for from your dummy?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

a shaking movement


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------

